# Lots of interesting articles about the International Chopin Piano Competition!



## Wojciech Oleksiak (May 29, 2014)

Hey everybody!

The 17th International Chopin Piano Competition is coming very soon. Culture.pl prepared a special site dedicated to the competition's history, participants and latest news. I though it might come in handy for those of you who might want to become more familiar with the event's character, before it starts (October 1st-3rd).

http://culture.pl/en/foreigners-guide-to-the-international-fryderyk-chopin-piano-competition

ENJOY!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Do you know if Lucas Debargue, astounding 4th place winner of the Tchaikovsky competition will compete?


----------

